# Military watches that are realy used in military forces



## walkure.wr

Interested in finding watch models that are realy used in military forces. 
If we can identify some pieces please mention also in which forces are used (country, infantry, aviation, special forces, paratropers, marines, etc)

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Well, I am not in military, but most of my military friends wear G-Shocks. It is not a traditional military watch, but it is very reliable and gets the job done.


----------



## walkure.wr

Im interested in watches that are given to the soldiers by the army as a standard gear!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

Prepare for a whole host of answers that do not match your criteria!


----------



## yankeexpress

Canadian Jumbo Search and Rescue JSAR










Back










Box and bracelet










Military contract diver










Marathon GSAR 41mm new version with 15 Tritium tubes including on sweep second hand. Sapphire crystal, drilled lugs, an ETA 2824-2 movement and is Made in La Chaux de Fonds, Switzerland. I put it on an Obris Morgan strap. Also have the US government issue stainless bracelet with the US government Eagle on the clasp.




























bracelet


----------



## Carl.1

The whole issue here of military issued watches will probably spiral into a whole host of conflicting arguments. The Marathon shown above holds a military stock number but was sold to a private individual. Yes it is made and approved for military issue but for me has no provenance other than that.

I like to think of a military issue watch as one that was approved for sale officially to the military and holds a military stock number, for us here it is a NATO number, and has passed officially through the military system. Years ago I was issued a Pulsar G10, for me it was true military as it came from the quartermaster and I signed for it, it was proper military issue. Today I own and wear a Smiths PRS-29b. It holds a NATO stock number and is approved for purchase by the military but aside from that it is not , to me, military issue as I bought it from the manufacturer.

A fine line I know but I always like provenance .

Also any watch bought and used buy military personel without issue is not a military watch. That does not make it any less of use but it is not military issue.

Funny thing you will soon find is how many different watches are military issue, such as a Seiko SKX009k. 

I look forward to reading this thread with all its comments as to what is considered military issue.


----------



## Brucy

CWC SBS issued

Currently on trial with the RN apparently, the BN0190 replacing it's older cousin the BN0000-4H behind it


----------



## Rocket1991

Everyone nowadays has a watch. There is no point in giving soldier a watch. You can buy Casio for 15-30$ it is affordable reliable etc.
Problem today is not timekeeping but keeping soldiers from revealing patrol routes by wearing fitness GPS enabled devices set up to share location with whole world.
But even in times soldier did needed a watch (because it was lees common) only these who truly needed it may be were given one like officer or person who need by their function to register time. 
Whole point of "military" watch been through and through on the forum. Military watch for someone who up in ranks is different from person doing first steps in boot camp. Not to mention to someone who never been drafted. 
This makes whole bunch of threads around here full of different watches. 
Truth is, any reliable inexpensive and functional watch will be god fit for you but in most armies around world it will be your personal watch. 
Military approves a lot of merch for purchase. You can imagine military cake and toilet paper coming without cammo.
But there is whole theme of ordering for example watch with custom graphics to commemorate something. It could happen. But mostly folks chip in to order it. Not the force.


----------



## Eric_M

Not sure if this is still the case, but when I went through US Air Force pilot training in 2006, all students were issued a basic G-Shock DW5600.


----------



## longstride

I think the consensus is....military watches that are actually still issued (even if in small numbers)....the following seem to fit the bill...

• CWC - RN Special Boat Service Diver.

• Marathon - SAR Diver.

• G-Shocks - in fairly large numbers.

• Pulsar - G10, still occasionally issued by MOD.

.....and I think that’s about it. Mostly (as outlined above) watches are privately obtained so the don’t qualify as ‘Issued’.

Seiko's became firm favorites with the troops in Vietnam and from that time forward Seiko divers were privately purchased the world over by troops. I have seen 6105's (both the 800x and the 811x) engraved with name unit designation etc...

Through the 1970's and into the late 80's the 6309 became hugely popular, again as a private purchase watch. But I have also seen 6309's that were purchased and issued to maritime units of the Japanese defense forces (used them extensively apparently), the French Foreign Legion seem to have issued them and also some Israeli units (in limited numbers).

CWC has a long and still ongoing relationship with the MOD and between 1972 and 2001 supplied literally hundreds of thousands of the W-10 and G-10 general service watches.

I think there is a tendancy amongst special forces to have a universal type of watch that all operators in the unit will wear (perhaps purchased with unit funds for issue to the unit).

But for the most part the days of the general issue watch are over.


----------



## Burgs

The US Navy is issuing Garmin Fenix 3s to F-18 pilots. Reason: There is a problem with the F-18s Onboard Oxygen Generating System (OBOGS) which can result in low cockpit pressure altitude. The cabin altitude indicator is in a hard to see location. Several F-18 pilots started buying Fenix 3s so they can monitor the cabin altitude on their watches and the Navy adopted the idea and is issuing them.
Source: Navy Times


----------



## Jasper110

Sinn UX (version not available to the public) German Kampfschwimmer issue (allegedly)


----------



## simonp67

Jasper110 said:


> Sinn UX (version not available to the public) German Kampfschwimmer issue (allegedly)


Any idea how it differs from the civilian version?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carl.1

There are a lot of products including watches that are only available to buy with proof of service. This does not make them issue. The companies do it for their own reasons.
I can not say why Sinn do it.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

simonp67 said:


> Any idea how it differs from the civilian version?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It's fitted with the world's smallest railgun.


----------



## simonp67

Carl.1 said:


> There are a lot of products including watches that are only available to buy with proof of service. This does not make them issue. The companies do it for their own reasons.
> I can not say why Sinn do it.


I know Omega did that a couple of years back with the X-33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carl.1

I think the day of the military watch is probably over.

Watches made today are just so very good that the military, should they want to issue a watch, do not really need to put their specifications out to tender any more but just need to see what there is available and buy it. Just like in Burgs example above.

Pre 90's it seems were the years where a military watch was easier to identify as such. Now...who knows so much?


----------



## Jasper110

simonp67 said:


> Jasper110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn UX (version not available to the public) German Kampfschwimmer issue (allegedly)
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that it is a GSG9 UX, with all red bezel and sterile dial. I also believe it has a NATO stock number (NSN), and while this doesn't necessarily mean its been physically issued, the pictures may suggest otherwise. "may" & "suggest" being open to interpretation of course.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocket1991

simonp67 said:


> I know Omega did that a couple of years back with the X-33
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


X-33 is astronaut watch. You can buy it as is but they do have huge presence in European space agency (official partner of Omega in developing watch) and as such on ISS. Every man and woman on board can get one if they like and 95% of them do like it. There is specific patented feature relevant for space station expedition developed in 90s by astronaut/omega and tested then. It probably don't get much attention because not many people going crazy about 7000$ high quality quartz watch. Which is frankly a shame. It is great watch. And yes it is official and issued. But not military.


----------



## Rocket1991

Special units can live by their own rules and buy specific equipment. It is military but rather niche. 
For example you have K9 units with special need to buy dog food. It does not make dog food standard military issue. 
It probably will come form some approved supplier though.
Switzerland had bicycle battalion so they need puncher kits. So they get it somehow but nobody else in whole wide Swiss army need puncher kit to fix a tire. Opposite to med kits which will be more or less standard across every unit.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Zenith Rainbow Flyback chronograph, reference 02.0480.405


----------



## nickee

Rocket1991 said:


> Everyone nowadays has a watch. There is no point in giving soldier a watch. You can buy Casio for 15-30$ it is affordable reliable etc.
> Problem today is not timekeeping but keeping soldiers from revealing patrol routes by wearing fitness GPS enabled devices set up to share location with whole world.
> But even in times soldier did needed a watch (because it was lees common) only these who truly needed it may be were given one like officer or person who need by their function to register time.
> Whole point of "military" watch been through and through on the forum. Military watch for someone who up in ranks is different from person doing first steps in boot camp. Not to mention to someone who never been drafted.
> This makes whole bunch of threads around here full of different watches.
> Truth is, any reliable inexpensive and functional watch will be god fit for you but in most armies around world it will be your personal watch.
> Military approves a lot of merch for purchase. You can imagine military cake and toilet paper coming without cammo.
> But there is whole theme of ordering for example watch with custom graphics to commemorate something. It could happen. But mostly folks chip in to order it. Not the force.


Nice points to consider.
Maybe giving watches to soldiers was in the past a "must do" because not many owns watches.

Now watches are given to soldiers, policemen, fireman and other army corps as a gift...here in Italy is a common practice

Inviato dal mio BLN-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ShockTrooper

I was a paratrooper, in the 82nd airborne division and I have never received any sort of standard issue watch, but if you’d like to know what we wore, it was 90% g-shocks. Mostly the Ana-dig watches like the 100, 110, and 700. A lot of 9052. I wore the GW7900B. A few guys had the Garmin Fenix, and a few would wear the Apple Watch on days we weren’t in the field training or doing a jump. I’d say if you’re looking to buy a tactical/military style watch, just buy any g-shock in black and you’ll be set.


----------



## Rocket1991

ShockTrooper said:


> I was a paratrooper, in the 82nd airborne division and I have never received any sort of standard issue watch, but if you'd like to know what we wore, it was 90% g-shocks. Mostly the Ana-dig watches like the 100, 110, and 700. A lot of 9052. I wore the GW7900B. A few guys had the Garmin Fenix, and a few would wear the Apple Watch on days we weren't in the field training or doing a jump. I'd say if you're looking to buy a tactical/military style watch, just buy any g-shock in black and you'll be set.


This is true answer but many people looking for something "tactical"... and "historical". 
My first watch was Casio F91 later upgraded to Casio DW290 none of them broke just DW had EL back light. Third one and last till end was analog digital Casio not even G-Shock, but none of them been "military style".
Among things important for military watch: you can shower while wearing it, it cheap and replaceable, it durable, it has nice back light, it has stopwatch/timer and it has *alarm*. Above all it should be comfortable, legible and you don't care about it too much. 
There are a lot of issues with issuing watch to soldiers. It was outlined in some previous threads.


----------



## joecool

There is of course the Russian Army issued "Ratnik"(Warrior)6e4-1/2 automatic watch


----------



## walkure.wr

Very ugly... And look like a very cheap watch... Like a franken watch...

http://www.russianarmyshop.eu/en/ratnik/154-armadne-hodinky-6e4-1-ratnik-vostok.html


joecool said:


> There is of course the Russian Army issued "Ratnik"(Warrior)6e4-1/2 automatic watch
> View attachment 13456665
> View attachment 13456669


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo

simonp67 said:


> My understanding is that it is a GSG9 UX, with all red bezel and sterile dial. I also believe it has a NATO stock number (NSN), and while this doesn't necessarily mean its been physically issued, the pictures may suggest otherwise. "may" & "suggest" being open to interpretation of course.


Prior to sourcing Sinn UX's the GSG9 issued 40 EZM2's (This one is mine):









Before that German Customs Enforcement Teams (ZUZ and ZTZ) were issued Sinn EZM1's (image borrowed from Bob at MWR):









The last MilSpec issued watches (with National (not NATO) Stock Numbers) I saw at the USAF were Stockard and Yale (SandY) P-650's in the late 90's. After that all sourced watches were Commercial Off The Shelf (COTS) items.


----------



## longstride

Good points - through GPS function, it could be feasible to track infiltrating troops....Not good!



Rocket1991 said:


> Everyone nowadays has a watch. There is no point in giving soldier a watch. You can buy Casio for 15-30$ it is affordable reliable etc.
> Problem today is not timekeeping but keeping soldiers from revealing patrol routes by wearing fitness GPS enabled devices set up to share location with whole world.
> But even in times soldier did needed a watch (because it was lees common) only these who truly needed it may be were given one like officer or person who need by their function to register time.
> Whole point of "military" watch been through and through on the forum. Military watch for someone who up in ranks is different from person doing first steps in boot camp. Not to mention to someone who never been drafted.
> This makes whole bunch of threads around here full of different watches.
> Truth is, any reliable inexpensive and functional watch will be god fit for you but in most armies around world it will be your personal watch.
> Military approves a lot of merch for purchase. You can imagine military cake and toilet paper coming without cammo.
> But there is whole theme of ordering for example watch with custom graphics to commemorate something. It could happen. But mostly folks chip in to order it. Not the force.


----------



## joecool

walkure.wr said:


> Very ugly... And look like a very cheap watch... Like a franken watch...
> 
> Ratnik Watch 6e4-1 ( Vostok ) - Russianarmyshop
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


That's the great thing about opinions....everybody has one!.
The link you provided is not the issued model but a civillian version.
The OP asked for a true military watch....the Ratnik is!







As has been mentioned earlier in the thread,a true military watch is always going to be a cheap one that does the job,military contracts are usually fulfilled by the lowest bidder that acheives the spec required.
I have a few Ratnik watches,and I like them a lot....they do what they are intended to do,and I don't worry about dinging them.


----------



## river rat

I retired from the US Navy in 2002 with 22 years of service. By my time no one ever got issued no watches you bought your own had a Seiko quartz diver General Swartscaugf had the same watch I saw in photo's so the watch of my time now Casio's digital diver's stuff in todays military. Think it started to end in the 1970's when the US slowly stopped issuing watches. I collect the vintage issued stuff from a variety of countries.





























Country's US, British, German, Czech, Israel the last one I added not really a watch but a US Hamilton Marine chronometer used by the US Navy and Merchant Marine for Navigation in WW2. Some of the watches are from WW1 to the 1980's. My Dad was issued a Waltham A-11 in WW2 as he was air crew on a Avenger Torpedo aircraft in the Navy. And dam it I had to buy my own.


----------



## Rocket1991

longstride said:


> Good points - through GPS function, it could be feasible to track infiltrating troops....Not good!


Before it was about cellular phones. I remember it made news, some chap ordered pizza delivery to his post. It was late 90s


----------



## walkure.wr

Rocket1991 said:


> Before it was about cellular phones. I remember it made news, some chap ordered pizza delivery to his post. It was late 90s


So there is no secured gps function on watches? I understand that the gps function on a military watch can be a vulnerability but also cand be an advantage... for the troops

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

My RAF-issued Chrono. It was rarely used for its intended purpose as the dial was too busy to be easily legible. I much prefered using a G-Shock Square or Traser. Also, the large second hand was used for running seconds and the sub-dial for chrono-seconds; seems a little @rse about face to me.


----------



## Rocket1991

walkure.wr said:


> So there is no secured gps function on watches? I understand that the gps function on a military watch can be a vulnerability but also cand be an advantage... for the troops
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


It's not about secure feature. GPS is secure. It's not transmuting it receiving by definition. 
Problem was with fitness/ connected watches and apps they partner with. Specifically with Strava.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...p-gives-away-location-of-secret-us-army-bases
Also your phone reveals everything to parties you have no connection to. 
So if you use Garmin (very popular) and set it up to use Strava to share and analyze your fitness data it was (is now?) open to general public. 
People don't know your location through GPS satellites, they know your location determined by GPS with other means (app, Wi-Fi, cellular etc.).


----------



## forestcop1732

Had supply order me my watch prior to my Iraq deployment in 09 . As a matter of fact it's in the GSA Catalog. I also used a Freestyle Sharkbuzz (vibrating alarm mode). Both watches were tuff and reliable. 
We had Joe's in our unit who had G Shocks that were amazingly rugged and my buddy had a Seiko diver that held up well except for the crystal. 
I wasn't the least impressed with the individuals with high end timepieces, it seemed they were too worried about them getting damaged out on missions and mostly wore them on the FOB.


----------



## squincher

It was possible to get a watch from supply in the Army in the late 80's. I never got one, but I remember they were black with a green strap. I seem to remember they were made by Timex, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Rocket1991

squincher said:


> It was possible to get a watch from supply in the Army in the late 80's. I never got one, but I remember they were black with a green strap. I seem to remember they were made by Timex, but I could be mistaken.


My coworker served in Germany in 80s he also vaguely remembered some cheap crappy timex watch.


----------



## chosenhandle

here is a for real military watch *Benrus Type 2 Class B *
Year 1980. 1000 made for Naval officers.


----------



## oldfatherthames

The Gavox Squadron chrono is made - with slightly different dial layouts (mostly on the small seconds-subdial) - for different fighter squadrons of the Belgian and Romanian airforce and right now there's a new edition made for the search and rescue squadron in Belgium. The name of the squadrons are mentioned here:

https://gavox.com/gavox-presented-to-the-belgian-airforce-squadrons/

Gavox squadron watch for Romanian Air Force | gavox watches

MiG21 pilots flying with they Gavox | gavox watches

Gavox 40th Heli Squadron : Get the chance to get your self a unique personalised watch | gavox watches

On a side note, Paolo Fanton, the maker of the A-13A chrono has made a special HA (high altitude) edition of the A-13A, used on U-2 spy planes (though not officially issued by an airforce):

https://wornandwound.com/custom-13a-pilot-chronograph-built-survive-spy-plane/

http://www.oahupublications.com/magazine/hiluxury/0618/html5forpc.html?page=80

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Rocket1991

oldfatherthames said:


> The Gavox Squadron chrono is made - with slightly different dial layouts (mostly on the small seconds-subdial) - for different fighter squadrons of the Belgian and Romanian airforce and right now there's a new edition made for the search and rescue squadron in Belgium. The name of the squadrons are mentioned here:
> 
> https://gavox.com/gavox-presented-to-the-belgian-airforce-squadrons/
> 
> Gavox squadron watch for Romanian Air Force | gavox watches
> 
> MiG21 pilots flying with they Gavox | gavox watches
> 
> Gavox 40th Heli Squadron : Get the chance to get your self a unique personalised watch | gavox watches
> 
> On a side note, Paolo Fanton, the maker of the A-13A chrono has made a special HA (high altitude) edition of the A-13A, used on U-2 spy planes (though not officially issued by an airforce):
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/custom-13a-pilot-chronograph-built-survive-spy-plane/
> 
> http://www.oahupublications.com/magazine/hiluxury/0618/html5forpc.html?page=80
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


It sounds more like promotion.

We need to enlist whole Citizen Nighthawk line too far more collaborations. 
MIG 21 is like from 1960 or 59 it should come with it's own plaque.


----------



## Rocket1991

oldfatherthames said:


> The Gavox Squadron chrono is made - with slightly different dial layouts (mostly on the small seconds-subdial) - for different fighter squadrons of the Belgian and Romanian airforce and right now there's a new edition made for the search and rescue squadron in Belgium. The name of the squadrons are mentioned here:
> 
> https://gavox.com/gavox-presented-to-the-belgian-airforce-squadrons/
> 
> Gavox squadron watch for Romanian Air Force | gavox watches
> 
> MiG21 pilots flying with they Gavox | gavox watches
> 
> Gavox 40th Heli Squadron : Get the chance to get your self a unique personalised watch | gavox watches
> 
> On a side note, Paolo Fanton, the maker of the A-13A chrono has made a special HA (high altitude) edition of the A-13A, used on U-2 spy planes (though not officially issued by an airforce):
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/custom-13a-pilot-chronograph-built-survive-spy-plane/
> 
> http://www.oahupublications.com/magazine/hiluxury/0618/html5forpc.html?page=80
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


It sounds more like promotion.

We need to enlist whole Citizen Nighthawk line too since it has far more collaborations. 
MIG 21 is like from 1960 or 59 it should come with it's own plaque.


----------



## ZoKet

When I was in military I was using Casio 

Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## walkure.wr

Very nice article!
I have never know about gavox! Is a very cool news for me especialy that our guys from Romanian army had something like that!
Otherwise it is unfair that you can buy the watch that they have made for the squadron S.A.R. Koksidje..



oldfatherthames said:


> The Gavox Squadron chrono is made - with slightly different dial layouts (mostly on the small seconds-subdial) - for different fighter squadrons of the Belgian and Romanian airforce and right now there's a new edition made for the search and rescue squadron in Belgium. The name of the squadrons are mentioned here:
> 
> https://gavox.com/gavox-presented-to-the-belgian-airforce-squadrons/
> 
> Gavox squadron watch for Romanian Air Force | gavox watches
> 
> MiG21 pilots flying with they Gavox | gavox watches
> 
> Gavox 40th Heli Squadron : Get the chance to get your self a unique personalised watch | gavox watches
> 
> On a side note, Paolo Fanton, the maker of the A-13A chrono has made a special HA (high altitude) edition of the A-13A, used on U-2 spy planes (though not officially issued by an airforce):
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/custom-13a-pilot-chronograph-built-survive-spy-plane/
> 
> http://www.oahupublications.com/magazine/hiluxury/0618/html5forpc.html?page=80
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## iluvettes3

ShockTrooper said:


> I was a paratrooper, in the 82nd airborne division and I have never received any sort of standard issue watch, but if you'd like to know what we wore, it was 90% g-shocks. Mostly the Ana-dig watches like the 100, 110, and 700. A lot of 9052. I wore the GW7900B. A few guys had the Garmin Fenix, and a few would wear the Apple Watch on days we weren't in the field training or doing a jump. I'd say if you're looking to buy a tactical/military style watch, just buy any g-shock in black and you'll be set.


AATW.....2/325 AIR


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

I think the standard watch in the military is the G-Shock. 

The days of the mechanical tool watch, be it fieldwatch, or diver are over. Digital watches have much more advantages and are much cheaper.

Mechanical watches are more a jewelry item, than a tool.


----------



## RJM

The last watch Bin Laden saw was a G-Shock.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

RJM said:


> The last watch Bin Laden saw was a G-Shock.


I would say a Suunto 🙂
I think they got issued Suuntos in Devgru.


----------



## Burgs

RJM said:


> The last watch Bin Laden saw was a G-Shock.


RJM,

Excellent turn of phrase! In another, better, age, this would have been an advertising slogan accompanied with a corresponding graphic. :-!


----------



## cowbel

walkure.wr said:


> Very nice article!
> I have never know about gavox! Is a very cool news for me especialy that our guys from Romanian army had something like that!
> Otherwise it is unfair that you can buy the watch that they have made for the squadron S.A.R. Koksidje..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Hello walkure

Regarding your sentence : it is unfare you can order the Gavox 40sqn !!. It all depends of what the squadron wants . In the case of the Romanian they wanted something exclusive for them only. But for the 40th squadron flying the seaking . They wanted to keep this open ( for all the fan to get one in remembrance of the last seaking service as if 2019

Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel

Here the gavox 711 squadron watch made for capia turzii in Romania









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecalzo

Very nice initial question for this topic... i hope this will become bigger ad full of personal experiences... because .. i've got myself pushed away from some forums due to my thought... but you guys had pointed out what was my truly concerns years ago'...

Military issued watch , this is one face of the coin :

they was issued to the military (mostly high level military grade ,in the beginning, like Generals and commander) because they (the watches) was very expensive (they were mechanical and needed repair and fix) and a very small amount of people could afford to buy them when the battlefield and the war was fought into trench and similar scenario .. 
those watch was trench watch or the primal wristwatch where they took trench watches and added to them some sort of lugs and straps .. then the story of the military issued watch continued on and on.. to .. army watches, navy watches, vietnam war watches, pilot watches , and all the sort of specialized military issued wristwatches... until .. 
they almost stopped to issue them to the military because the price was low enough to ensure that every military or soldier on the battlefield will have his own bought wristwatch.. and sometimes the wristwatch bought by the soldier itself at the px or in some shop will exceed the reliability or thoughness of the military issued watch... so they.. the Military issued Watch from how it was in the beginning it almost stopped to exist.

Military used watch , the other face of the coin :

Those are all the watch i mentioned before.. the watch bought by the soldier itself at the px or in some shop around the globe that.. the soldier , the military, the delta forces guy, or the seal team 6 and similar , choose to wear and to use because for it's purpose it was the right tool to have (for his own idea) on the battleground .. for the thoughness, for the reliability , for the gps , for the countdown timer , for the bezel (elapsed time or divided in half for night day indication or other needing) ..

at this point we don't have to battle or to go against others people because the military watches are "only" the one that was issue to the military .. or only the watches that does have numbers on them .. let's make this clear.. i don't want to give to the "military issued watch" less value because of this .. but they all are different kind of watches ..

Who loves to collect them it's on his own path.. and i respect this.. they need all the right information about the watches they're going to catch or collect and they are doing an amazing job showing to all of us what was the real deal on the battlefield some years ago' ..

The other guys.. those who want to use the same watch used by some devgru soldier or jsoc soldier or paramedic or firefighter.. they just don't pretend this is a real issued watch.. like the ancient trench watches or vietnam war watches or similar... they're just trying to buy a "Military Used watch"... because it is more realistic that a small amount of those and very few of them does have an issue number (maybe not even wrote on them on the case or similar) and not all of them were issued.. some maybe can have an NSN number (that for me it is a sort of issue number) but the majority of them doesn't have any number that can report them as issued.. some casio g-shock does have an NSN number only on the back of the cardboard case and nothing on the watch itself ..

My idea it's to try to recover many of the story that the soldiers have lived on their own skin.. the true story of the watch.. why they choose that specific watch and for what kind of special use.. or abuse .. why some watches was leader on the wrist of them and why some others don't .. for the light , for the reflections, for the less strong chrystal , because the lugs tend to tear or break ...

memories like that was the real deal for me ..



ShockTrooper said:


> I was a paratrooper, in the 82nd airborne division and I have never received any sort of standard issue watch, but if you'd like to know what we wore, it was 90% g-shocks. Mostly the Ana-dig watches like the 100, 110, and 700. A lot of 9052. I wore the GW7900B. A few guys had the Garmin Fenix, and a few would wear the Apple Watch on days we weren't in the field training or doing a jump. I'd say if you're looking to buy a tactical/military style watch, just buy any g-shock in black and you'll be set.


i was looking very deeply in military needs when i was in the army .. and i ended up buying myself a g-shock in the 1994-1995 .. and i wasn't surfing on forums or web based message boards.. years after with the memories of the past i become very interested into military used watch because i thought that my needs i should have been the same for others in other country.. so with my surprise i discovered that many military , trooper and similar involved people had my same idea.. to use such a tough watch as a G-shock ..

other personal experiences was very informative too.. Seikos was a great choice over Timex for the trooper but this .. during the Vietnam war.. because there were not many other alternatives.... nowadays on the other hand if you want to wear a Seiko for military deployement you should be aware of this :



forestcop1732 said:


> Had supply order me my watch prior to my Iraq deployment in 09 . As a matter of fact it's in the GSA Catalog. I also used a Freestyle Sharkbuzz (vibrating alarm mode). Both watches were tuff and reliable.
> *We had Joe's in our unit who had G Shocks that were amazingly rugged and my buddy had a Seiko diver that held up well except for the crystal.*
> I wasn't the least impressed with the individuals with high end timepieces, it seemed they were too worried about them getting damaged out on missions and mostly wore them on the FOB.


I hope that all of you will have many new personal experience to share about this idea of "military used watch" because for me it can be a great way to learn something .. all af us .. and i hope that some fanboy will understand my words ..

this is only my two cents .. take care ..


----------



## Schirra

I can only agree with ecalzo on the subject in question.

For years I think that, nowadays, there is an incredible opportunity to talk about something different from the concept of "issued" watches as the only term accepted for the definition of "military watch".

As Ecalzo has clearly specified, there are two specific areas of discussion on the subject.

First, the "issued" watches that are mostly part of the past, ie they were conceived in a specific historical moment, when the administration would provided the watches at different levels of the military hierarchy and function (and therefore assigning specific constructive qualities according to the specific use ie special forces and so on) and, second, the watches "really used in the field" or watches that, either in the past (think of _Glycine Airman_ or _Zodiac_), but more today, as we can see just browsing the internet, are chosen "personally" by the operator, precisely because they allow the use of specific features, but not only: costs, availability, reliability on the field under adverse conditions are mostly the main reasons towards the old "issued" watches system.

I think it's interesting to name some of the most chosen: Timex and Casio G-Shock or Casio Standard line among all.

But I imagine that many, who have served, can tell their stories, maybe explain why they chose a specific watch and so on.

I guess there could be a good discussion.

Have a good continuation.


----------



## Carl.1

In 1986 I had a military issued watch, I generally chose to wear my Pulsar fly back though as I liked it better. As I recall most of us just wore what we already owned. Just about anything did the job. The most important thing that we actually cared about was using a cover so the Lume did not show out. 
In reality the issue watches were just regarded as bland and were not really that sought after. I like them but I do remember not really liking mine as it was a small watch.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

The only real Military Watch that I know about in person is the WW11 stop watch that my Dad was wearing around his neck on a lanyard when his Gun Turret was hit by a bomb. Normally he would have handed it back at the end of his watch but it was still around his neck when he was evacuated off the ship to hospital and ended up amongst his personal effects.

My dad was a Gunner in the Royal Navy and the most famous ship he served on was HMS Hood, but he was re-assigned to a WW1 vintage light cruiser minutes before "The Hood" sailed on her last fateful voyage. As a gunner he needed a stop watch for a host of tasks in a Gun Crew, but these were normally assigned to a Turret rather than an individual.

I still have the watch, it does not run at all, a good friend who had experience with these type of watches from his work in the Fire Brigade took a look at it for me a few years ago and I can still remember the phone call I got from him, he said "what happened to this watch? did somebody try to blow it up" He was shocked when I said Yes! So it is very beaten up inside and can't be repaired. Fortunately my Dad did get "repaired" apart from a few issues and lived to get married and have a family, hence I am here typing at you! :roll::roll:

The only other service watches I know of are some Seiko Chronographs that were issued to flight crew, more likely the navigators more than the Pilots, but could be the whole crews on aircraft like the Vulcan Bomber. I understand that these were bought by or for the RAF and are marked as such, but they are very rare and very expensive.

The other watches I know of are a bit tenuous and are produced by a Swiss company called MWC, Military Watch Company. They trade on eBay as "exexsec" and they sell a range of "Military" NATO watches, Chronographs and Clocks, mostly quartz but some Mechanical Automatics that date back to the 1970's. I don't know if these are real or a con, but for the price they charge they are not bad. "www.ebayDOTco.uk/str/militarywatchspeciaists" hopefully you can correct the link.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Rocket1991

It been told many times, i even had misfortune of trying to tell same thing on Russian watch forum. You bring your own. in 99.99% of cases unless you really need one nobody going to give you anything.
It crushes some romantic views but it is truth.
During my time it was bunch of Casio watches not even G-Shock. All you need is reliable backlight stopwatch/timer and frankly less annoyance as possible.
Superiors don't like to be reminded how long they talk by hour beeps. 
Yes not really get paid tonn of money so it usually inexpensive. It can grow legs or go to place good watches go so you don't really go with Rolex. 
G-Shocks not only durable and functional but also cool so it double kill. 
There are obviously issued collaboration things but they not typical at all. 
Bottom line: there is no typical army watch and never will be, your service may take you places from office duties to whatever you may imagine and best watch for these things is different. 
Also, watch is among few personal thing you going to have on you all time which again runs against drive to wear issued one if you have choice.
Most of the standard issued army things for personal use are less than desirable anyway.


----------



## walkure.wr

Very interesting point of view! 
So we expect forward to hear about stories about watches that are personal choices in military services!



Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

Late 1980's cheap casio digital. Didn't give it a second thought. Went easily under the cuff of a combat jacket, told the the time, didn't really care what happened to it. Always set 5 minutes early.


----------



## twincity

Just finished watching a National Geographic channel series “Chain of Command” Many shots of military personnel wearing their watches during their daily military activities.


----------



## Rocket1991

twincity said:


> Just finished watching a National Geographic channel series "Chain of Command" Many shots of military personnel wearing their watches during their daily military activities.


It sound too zoological "daily military activities"
You do wear your watch unless you not allowed by safety rules. 
During certain activities you may spend half of the activity time staring at your watch and waiting for magical time when your shift is over. Not to mention your watch can be the only thing you can play with unless you crazy and start seeking inputs in military issued hardware. When you in the middle of nowhere you likely want to register passage of time by your watch and not by the man with goats or some local fauna.


----------



## Benzo

Gents,

A personal watch story:

Gents,

In USAF pilot flight school we were issued Hamilton GGW-113s. Wow! Cool, a free watch! My first assignment out of flight school was to Vietnam. There, at Danang Air Base, I bought a Seiko 6139-6002 chronometer for $50 or so. A much cooler watch. I wore it instead of the 113 for a couple of mid-tour missions and then got to thinking. If I were to be shot down, then a gentleman from the other side would, quite understandably, obtain my watch. I sent the Seiko home and wore the issued 113 watch for the rest of my time in Vietnam. 

Regards,

Bob


----------



## Rohrkrepierer

Jasper110 said:


> Sinn UX (version not available to the public) German Kampfschwimmer issue (allegedly)


I contacted Sinn about it, and converting over a regular Sinn UXS into a leftie with the white seconds hand, only costs about 25-30EUR in materials plus work hours.


----------



## Rohrkrepierer

simonp67 said:


> Any idea how it differs from the civilian version?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The bezel is in black with all red writing, the crown is on the 10 o'clock position, and the seconds hand is white.


----------



## Jasper110

Rohrkrepierer said:


> Jasper110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn UX (version not available to the public) German Kampfschwimmer issue (allegedly)
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted Sinn about it, and converting over a regular Sinn UXS into a leftie with the white seconds hand, only costs about 25-30EUR in materials plus work hours.
Click to expand...

Any mention of an all red bezel? Or a red date complication come to think of it?


----------



## Rohrkrepierer

I only asked them for the crown move, and the hand swap. I don't know how much a new bezel costs, but I'd imagine around 200EUR is realistic. 
But feel free to ask them yourself, they are quick to reply.


----------



## RedFroggy

Joecool is 100% right in saying that cost has a lot to do by bean counters that will never «use & abuse» when procuring military equipment ;-)



joecool said:


> The OP asked for a true military watch....the Ratnik is!
> View attachment 13457111
> 
> a true military watch is always going to be a cheap one that does the job,military contracts are usually fulfilled by the lowest bidder that acheives the spec required...they do what they are intended to do,and I don't worry about dinging them.


Anyway here is mine, for sure not a major looker but despite an utterly useless bezel, still, IMO, very good for the price.


----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 3133 Soviet issued Air Force Chrono


----------



## The Antichrist

Pneuma said:


> Well, I am not in military, but most of my military friends wear G-Shocks. It is not a traditional military watch, but it is very reliable and gets the job done.


I think that's BS. Generally speaking G Shocks pack the same feature as those in cheap Casios, except the shock resistance, but nobody's s gonna fall on purpose from 100 feet. In an accident your watch being intact/ not is the last thing you worry about.


----------



## Bonesaw335

Can say from experience what ever the px is selling which is usually some flavor or G-Shock . Try going to supply and asking for a watch as issue or cif or to your clothing record will get you laughed out the door lol.
So will requests for multi tools and knives and believe me I’ve tried.
(This is my experience from being in a few different infantry units)


----------



## Winstons88

I was in the USAF from 08-13 and most of the ones ive seen were g shocks. Marathon SAR i believe were standard issue for some


----------



## RedFroggy

Strela 3017, Soviet issued Air Force & Space program Chrono from the late 50'









And still ticking away within couple of seconds/day ;-)


----------



## jusia

Toyrby, Strike Fighter Weapons School Pacific.


----------



## Rocket1991

I think many times such discussion goes between people who do know what people been wearing (in 99.9999% bring your own watch) and people who think what was issued based upon some facts, stories or what ever comes (no disrespect) but never served in forces.


----------



## Earthjade

My father was a French paratrooper in Algeria. They wore whatever watch they had - the French army gave them nothing. He had a LiP watch at the end of his service (which I still have, beaten up and not running).
In fact, my father was his platoon's watch keeper - that is, he had a shoebox full of watches taken from prisoners and stripped from the dead. Whenever someone needed a new watch, they'd ask him and he'd open up the shoebox and let them take their pick. The attitude to the watches was like the attitude to pay - you could be dead tomorrow so use it up while you can! In those days I'm sure they were mainly hand-wind watches with limited water resistance and acrylic crystals so in a combat situation, they could probably get damaged and destroyed fairly easily.

One a side note, a modern military watch could be considered as a watch where the manufacturer has received permission by the military to use insignia of military units. Kentex has a contract with the Ministry of Defence in Japan to make watches for the maritime, air and ground self-defence forces (JSDF) and they are sold both in civilian shops and in PXs and military bases. They are not issued but I'm sure they are bought for commemorative purposes (among other things). Kentex makes a whole range of military watches but their main models are a quartz one and a solar one:

















Also, a few years back, MAT Watches was asked to make a watch for the Foreign Legion. Again, not an issued watch but for commemoration. Technically, it is a military watch:


----------



## Monocrom

So pretty much a cheaper G-Shock model for anyone going into the military nowadays. Buy your own.


----------



## Rocket1991

Commemorative is a right word. Most of them are commemorative.


----------



## RedFroggy

Yes & No .



Rocket1991 said:


> Commemorative is a right word. Most of them are commemorative.


 I served in a French airborne unit late 80' . The regimental «foyer» (bar/relaxation room/small grocery store & little items) was selling a lot of stuff badged with either regimental insignia or Para imagerie. They were of course selling watches intended as service momento. However a huge number of squaddies were wearing them as they daily main time-piece . They were cheap, solid & a nice way to broadcast your «Esprit de Corps» & belonging ;-)


----------



## Rocket1991

RedFroggy said:


> Yes & No .
> 
> I served in a French airborne unit late 80' . The regimental «foyer» (bar/relaxation room/small grocery store & little items) was selling a lot of stuff badged with either regimental insignia or Para imagerie. They were of course selling watches intended as service momento. However a huge number of squaddies were wearing them as they daily main time-piece . They were cheap, solid & a nice way to broadcast your «Esprit de Corps» & belonging ;-)


That what i meant. They not really issued ones but sold on base / made with memorabilia. Saw tons of these. Like been said before there are two kinds (actually worn by service men and women) very exclusive and almost non existent issued ones and one which people been wearing. Be it with insignia or not these could be very different watches with personal touches, tastes and all kinds of them. A lot of them. I am sure in many cases nowadays watch is more useful to soldier than to civilian. they still important.


----------



## Earthjade

RedFroggy said:


> Yes & No .
> 
> I served in a French airborne unit late 80' . The regimental «foyer» (bar/relaxation room/small grocery store & little items) was selling a lot of stuff badged with either regimental insignia or Para imagerie. They were of course selling watches intended as service momento. However a huge number of squaddies were wearing them as they daily main time-piece . They were cheap, solid & a nice way to broadcast your «Esprit de Corps» & belonging ;-)


Were you in RPIMa, Legion or something else?


----------



## Joll71

According to info on the MWR forum, the British army is running trials for a new issue watch. The info given is 22mm fixed bars, black fabric strap, black resin case, white analogue hands, chronograph functions with sub dials, no back light, vibrating alarm, 200m WR. Looks to have a rotating bezel too. Nite, Citizen, two Swiss companies have submitted designs. One version being trialled is seen here, 22 secs in



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=281625609345358


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ I hope Nite get it simply because they're British and it would be cool for our army to use stuff from British companies.


----------



## Burgs

Agreed. It MoD has the option to BUY BRITISH they should jump on it. Unfortunately, few companies can match the prices of asian made goods.
I wish that quality watches were still 100% made in the USA. I'd buy on just out of general principles.


----------



## jah

Earthjade said:


> My father was a French paratrooper in Algeria. They wore whatever watch they had - the French army gave them nothing. He had a LiP watch at the end of his service (which I still have, beaten up and not running).
> In fact, my father was his platoon's watch keeper - that is, he had a shoebox full of watches taken from prisoners and stripped from the dead. Whenever someone needed a new watch, they'd ask him and he'd open up the shoebox and let them take their pick. The attitude to the watches was like the attitude to pay - you could be dead tomorrow so use it up while you can! In those days I'm sure they were mainly hand-wind watches with limited water resistance and acrylic crystals so in a combat situation, they could probably get damaged and destroyed fairly easily.
> 
> One a side note, a modern military watch could be considered as a watch where the manufacturer has received permission by the military to use insignia of military units. Kentex has a contract with the Ministry of Defence in Japan to make watches for the maritime, air and ground self-defence forces (JSDF) and they are sold both in civilian shops and in PXs and military bases. They are not issued but I'm sure they are bought for commemorative purposes (among other things). Kentex makes a whole range of military watches but their main models are a quartz one and a solar one:
> 
> View attachment 14533891
> 
> 
> View attachment 14533893
> 
> 
> Also, a few years back, MAT Watches was asked to make a watch for the Foreign Legion. Again, not an issued watch but for commemoration. Technically, it is a military watch:
> 
> View attachment 14533895


That story about your Dad is amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rocket1991

British watch sounds like we want to have flying tank. Why have it analog?


----------



## hagensieker

Here is a screen shot of the DOD Qualified Products Database showing authorized suppliers of military watches under Mil-PRF-46374. Marathon is the only company in the QPD.


----------



## walkure.wr

Some info for all of you interesed in this topic!






Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Navy NVCh-30 produced & issued exclusively to its divers in early 70'


----------



## Spartans

My nephew who joined 2 years ago and a cop I know are wearing GSchock. Cheap and fairly indestructible. If I talk about "military" analog watches, they just stare at me. Even the word "digital" and "analog" is foreign to them when it comes to watches.

Safe to say, I see a lot of Timexs in their futures. :-x


----------



## Georgewg

This is the watch that I use. It's better than any G-Shock because of the 8 hour night indigo feature that all G-Shocks lack.


----------



## cyvr

I used to run to the local grocery store and pick up the cheapest I could find lol probably not even something as fancy as a Casio
Must haves:
*ALARM!!!*
backlight 
time 
date
plastic case non steel band - I went through a few where the spring bar ripped through the plastic lugs safety thing rather have that happen than an intact watch and my hand getting caught


----------



## Rocket1991

cyvr said:


> I used to run to the local grocery store and pick up the cheapest I could find lol probably not even something as fancy as a Casio
> Must haves:
> *ALARM!!!*
> backlight
> time
> date
> plastic case non steel band - I went through a few where the spring bar ripped through the plastic lugs safety thing rather have that happen than an intact watch and my hand getting caught


+1 very good description of what you actually need.


----------



## Tachyon

Casio G-Shock, baby!


----------



## kryzdabr

Probably not what you are looking for, but I do know that mossad in Israel used to give some of their members a Panerai minute repeater. A friend of mines father who used to be in Mossad still has his.


----------



## CCJ

Not issued to me, I bought it and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Burgs

CCJ said:


> View attachment 14741717
> 
> 
> Not issued to me, I bought it and I'm glad I did.


Thanks for the caption. I was just going to ask you that very question.


----------



## longstride

kryzdabr said:


> Probably not what you are looking for, but I do know that mossad in Israel used to give some of their members a Panerai minute repeater. A friend of mines father who used to be in Mossad still has his.


As a retirement watch?


----------



## MartinAir

COMMANDER, TRAINING AIR WING FIVE INSTRUCTION 3710.26

https://www.cnatra.navy.mil/tw5/assets/docs/instructions/3710.26.pdf


----------



## Burgs

MartinAir,

Thank you for posting that. Theres a lot of interesting information in there.


----------



## mjtyson

I was in the USAF 86-12 and got issued a watch once, when I was on aeronautical orders at AFSOC. It was a G-Shock. Lasted quite a while and took a beating. When it died, I bought a Luminox Navy Seal 3000-series (2002). It just died this week.


----------



## Redleader

I had a few CWC G10 and later a few Pulsar G10 when I was in the British Army. Each Squadron had enough issued for anyone Corporal and above. They were stored in the armoury and issued on request but had to be handed back when you moved to another Squadron or unit. It was a significant hassle if you ever lost one as they were an accountable item. For this reason lots of people preferred to just use their own watch with some buying identical CWCs privately. The Pulsar was the most useless watch I have ever had. They were of such low quality that the crown detent was too weak to hold it in place and frequently you would find the crown had been pulled or knocked to the hacked position and your watch would have stopped for a period a time and restarted or was still stopped. Not at all reliable or conducive to successful military operations  The CWCs were very good.


----------



## OldBoldPilot

Rocket1991 said:


> That what i meant. They not really issued ones but sold on base / made with memorabilia. Saw tons of these. Like been said before there are two kinds (actually worn by service men and women) very exclusive and almost non existent issued ones and one which people been wearing. Be it with insignia or not these could be very different watches with personal touches, tastes and all kinds of them. A lot of them. I am sure in many cases nowadays watch is more useful to soldier than to civilian. they still important.


Gavox makes several commemoratives: https://www.gavox.com/product-category/squadron/ They claim they "sell to the air force" and are made to Belgian AF specs.


----------



## Seabee1

Back in the day it was a Zippo lighter with either engraved insignia/motto or an applied coin-type insignia. I still have a zippo but no idea where the one with my battalion one went to.


----------



## Perseverence

Basic training - those cheap Casios.

POG / LEG / REMF / Nonner: usually a smart watch.

Trigger puller (Infantry/SMA): G-Shock

Rescue Diver (PJ): Marathon

I've only been around specific fields in the Army and Air Force - I can't speak for maritime services. 

Edit: sorry, I should have been more specific. 

Usually any person, in any job, has to buy those Casios in Basic. 

The Marathons are sought out and purchased by PJs. There's also been Marathons issued to Aircrew.


----------



## longstride

Redleader said:


> I had a few CWC G10 and later a few Pulsar G10 when I was in the British Army. Each Squadron had enough issued for anyone Corporal and above. They were stored in the armoury and issued on request but had to be handed back when you moved to another Squadron or unit. It was a significant hassle if you ever lost one as they were an accountable item. For this reason lots of people preferred to just use their own watch with some buying identical CWCs privately. The Pulsar was the most useless watch I have ever had. They were of such low quality that the crown detent was too weak to hold it in place and frequently you would find the crown had been pulled or knocked to the hacked position and your watch would have stopped for a period a time and restarted or was still stopped. Not at all reliable or conducive to successful military operations  The CWCs were very good.


Thanks for your input Redleader always good to hear from someone who has real world experience and feedback with Mil Spec watches in the field.


----------



## longstride

Redleader said:


> I had a few CWC G10 and later a few Pulsar G10 when I was in the British Army. Each Squadron had enough issued for anyone Corporal and above. They were stored in the armoury and issued on request but had to be handed back when you moved to another Squadron or unit. It was a significant hassle if you ever lost one as they were an accountable item. For this reason lots of people preferred to just use their own watch with some buying identical CWCs privately. The Pulsar was the most useless watch I have ever had. They were of such low quality that the crown detent was too weak to hold it in place and frequently you would find the crown had been pulled or knocked to the hacked position and your watch would have stopped for a period a time and restarted or was still stopped. Not at all reliable or conducive to successful military operations  The CWCs were very good.


Notes on the CWC G10 'Fat Boy'.
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4492193&share_type=t

Check this link.


----------



## Redleader

Thanks Longstride, I enjoyed the link. The CWCs are quite a small watch by fashions of today but this is an advantage as large heavy watches can be uncomfortable in the field and easy get bashed on things and caught up in webbing straps and other personal equipment. All these types of watches have very easy to read dials so no real disadvantage in being a little smaller. A lot of them were treated very harshly and suffered in a way that most watches would never have to due to the field conditions they were used in. I saw a few CWC loose the luminous material from the hands but very few ever broke. The CWCs also have a domed plexiglass crystal which tends not to reflect light. The Pulsars have a flat mineral glass which is less tough and also reflective so not ideal if trying to conceal yourself.


----------



## Watchguy151

This is a good topic....subscribed!


----------



## pacifichrono

This is my Benrus from the Vietnam War.


----------



## longstride

Nice one *pacifichrono*.


----------



## Potter63

Citizen Promaster Diver, issued to Italian's navy divers in the late 90s early 2000:

























Mine (civilian dial):


----------



## Perseverence

Carl.1 said:


> The whole issue here of military issued watches will probably spiral into a whole host of conflicting arguments. The Marathon shown above holds a military stock number but was sold to a private individual. Yes it is made and approved for military issue but for me has no provenance other than that.


Incorrect. Marathons are issued.


----------



## BePhreed

twincity said:


> Just finished watching a National Geographic channel series "Chain of Command" Many shots of military personnel wearing their watches during their daily military activities.


*Way *late to quote this, but the the unit I was in Iraq with and our commander was featured in that.

On a note related to this thread, not many American military members get issued watches. I sold the Tudor I wore in Afghanistan on here last year and regret it. During that trip, a friend and I reached out to Tudor to have a run made similar to the French SOF edition. Since we were a USSOF unit, I had hoped they would be willing to work with us but didn't have any luck. Was worth the try...


----------



## walkure.wr

Hi, any news regarding this topic?
Any info maybe from former troopers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash-BCR

walkure.wr said:


> Hi, any news regarding this topic?
> Any info maybe from former troopers?


A place to start would be googling "military watches with NSN"


----------



## Zhillzpip

Gen 2 pulsar from the RAF


----------



## blr

Did my service in mid 90's. Watches were not issued, we used what we had. I used Casio F-91W, because it was dirt cheap, so no worries with scratch/damage.


----------



## jpet1919

I have 15 years in the Army including a trip to the Middle East - never was issued or offered a wristwatch, or heard of anyone I directly or indirectly worked with that was. Most wore g-shocks or similar digital (other Casios, Suunto, etc.); back in garrison a wider range could be seen. I switched between a GD-350 (G-shock with vibration alarm) with a button compass attached (field/travel) and a Marathon GSAR (garrison) during deployment.


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------

